# First IUI treatment a few weeks ago - totally confused.



## Mogget (Jan 3, 2011)

My partner and I had our first IUI treatment a couple of weeks back (the longest fortnight ever).

We did some early pregnancy tests (the first response ones) and got some really faint pink lines, but they never developed into anything more.  My partner said she "felt different" (I know that's vague) and was having symptoms that could suggest pregnancy.  She had a bit of spotting on Sunday, which developed into heavier bleeding.  It's not like one of her normal periods, which are heavy and very painful.

We went and had a blood test yesterday, and when we got the results, they told us they had found small amounts of pregnancy hormone, but not as much as they would expect.  We have to go for another test tomorrow (they originally said next week, but we go on holiday on Saturday).

I'm confused about what's going on, and so is my partner.  Anyone have any ideas?  My initial thought is that her egg was fertilised, but didn't implant properly, and that's what she thinks might have happened too.

Still very confused though.


----------



## shellmcglasgow (May 6, 2012)

hi this is what kinda happened on my last iui I had traces of the pregnancy hormone in my blood test on otd but not enough for a definate BFP and had to go bk to clinic every 48 hours after to see if the levels were doubling (I also felt dirrerent too) but after a the second blood test af arrived and blood test show BFN, it was a stressful few days.

when u'r bk to get blood test ask if it is doubling? but if it has gone back down again then am afraid it's bfn.

hope this help some x


----------



## Mogget (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you.

We were back on Monday, and then again today... 

The first test we had showed a level of 9, 48 hrs later it was 20.  We went on holiday for a week, had another blood test on Monday, and it had gone up to 120.  OH has had another blood test today, and we have to ring at 4 for the results.

We asked the nurse who took the blood what might be going on, and honestly, they just don't know.  She said it is unlikely to be a viable pregnancy, but not impossible, and not to get our hopes up.

All this waiting is driving us mad, and OH is beginning to feel like a pin cushion!


----------

